# Dog Kennel/Dog Box for back of truck recommendations?



## Iowa (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey, I'm looking for advice. I have a 2007 Crew Cab Toyota Short-Box. Right now my labs sit in the truck with me, but I am looking to move them to the back. I am looking for a truck box/kennel for the back of my truck. I am looking for something that is going to be cool in the summer and warm in winter. Ultimately I would like a climate controlled box with airconditioning in the summer and heat in the winter. I realize this may not possible, but that is what I am looking for. I have a 100 watt plug in in the back of my truck so I figure I could run a power cord there. I am looking for a commerically built dog box for the 2 labs I have-10 year old and 4 year old. I'd like the box so I can take them when I go to the park, but could leave them in there comfortably while I stop at the grocery store for a 1/2 hour or travel on vacation with them and leave them in their kennel in the truck overnight while we stay at a non-dog motel. I live in Iowa so it gets cold in the winter (single digits below 0) and mid to high 90s and humid in the summer. Any thoughts would be appreciated. I looked at www.fiber-pro.com with a fan as well as www.ainleykennels.com and www.mtck.com. They look like good kennels but wasn't sure what else is out there if anything is better, which you guys recommend. Do you think the white 3/16" fiberglass would be a better insulator from the cold the heat then an aluminum box with 1 1/2 inch or 2" owens corning pink board insulation? My main concern is them getting too hot. All the boxes have pusher and puller fans that flow 1000 cu feet a minute and they will have water as well. Any other recommendations? Thanks


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Ainely is a top notch company, along with another one called Deerskin. Mountaintop makes some nice stuff too.

All these three are companies that have been in the business quite a long time and know what they're doing and I probably wouldn't recommend any others. They can customize the boxes based on your needs to determine size of the holes the dogs are in as well as amount in insulation. These also all come with real insulation in the walls, floors and ceiling in the boxes, not the junky corrugated stuff like you find in the less expensive boxes claiming they're insulated. You can add fans to the boxes to keep the temp down in the summer but most times it's not really needed with only a 2 hold dog box as the insulation is used to keep the dogs cool in the summer and warm in the winter.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Check out aluminlene boxes, there is a link to there website at www.nahrainvitational.com. Go to the sponsors webpage and you will see it there, very nice boxes

Dan


----------

